# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > تحصیلات دانشگاهی مرتبط با نرم افزار >  شرایط داکیومنت پروژه برنامه نویسی

## zgolestan

سلام;
من دارم داکیومنت پروژه ی پایانی دوره کاردانیم رو می نویسم.(پروژه برنامه نویسی با زبان دلفی و بانک اکسس)
از دوستان اگه کسی درمورد نحوه ی ویرایش(یعنی نوع فونت ها و سایز و حاشیه ی صفحه ها و .... ) و کلا تمام چیزایی رو که لازمه رعایت بشه اطلاعاتی داره، لطفا در اختیارم بذاره.
ممنون میشم. :لبخند:

----------


## hjran abdpor

با سلام به شما دوست عزیز..

من یک نمونه برات میذارم سعی کن انجوری طراحی کنی .....
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.php?t=207016

----------


## hjran abdpor

این هم یک نمونه . 
http://www.persianupload.com/6402822

----------


## zgolestan

لطف کردین :بوس: 
فقط میشه یه زحمت بکشی نوع فونت و سایزش رو بگی چون روی سیستم من به هم ریخته.
 :گیج:

----------


## hjran abdpor

با سلام وببخشید دیر جواب میدم.
باید حتما فونت مورد نیاز نصب باشه .. فکر کنم فونت من B-Titer  بود ...

مجوعه فونت فارسی نصب کنید خوب میشه ....

----------


## مهران موسوی

دوست عزيز از شما بعيده واقعا !! شما مگه درس شيوه ي ارائه رو پاس نكردي !!!

در هر صورت از فونت هاي رايج مثل nazanin و titr استفاده كن . سعي كن بيشتر به محتوا اهميت بدي تا ظاهر . در ضمن سعي كن ارائه اي كه ميدي بر مبناي رشته ي تحصيليت تكنيكي باشه خلاصه شما بايد با بقيه كه در سطوح پايينتر مشغول تحصيلن فرق داشته باشي  :لبخند: 

در پايان موفق باشي دوست عزيز

----------


## سوداگر

> دوست عزيز از شما بعيده واقعا !! شما مگه درس شيوه ي ارائه رو پاس نكردي !!!
> 
> در هر صورت از فونت هاي رايج مثل nazanin و titr استفاده كن . سعي كن بيشتر به محتوا اهميت بدي تا ظاهر . در ضمن سعي كن ارائه اي كه ميدي بر مبناي رشته ي تحصيليت تكنيكي باشه خلاصه شما بايد با بقيه كه در سطوح پايينتر مشغول تحصيلن فرق داشته باشي 
> 
> در پايان موفق باشي دوست عزيز



دوست عزيز! 
يه  جزوه بهمون دادن، امتحان داديم، بدون دانش قبلي مستند سازي كرديم، نمره گرفتيم!
دانشگاه چمران بوديم دوست عزيز!

و اما بعد
اين ها را از استاد ادبياتمون مي نويسم و نه مستند سازي
نشانه گذاري ها رسم الخط ها و... رعايت شود
فونت فارسي B Zar 12
فونت انگليسي Times New Roman
عنوان Bold شود
خط اول پاراگراف ها بجز پاراگراف اول بايد از سمت راست 3.5 سانت فاصله داشته باشد
كل مطلب Italic نباشد
پرهيز از واژه هاي بيگانه اي كه معادل فارسي آنرا داريم كامپيوتر  رايانه
حاشيه مطلب هيچ چيزي نباشد
بين كلمات مركب، نيم فاصله باشد
كتاب سخن شيرين پارسي نوشته دكتر صياد كوه هم هست!

----------

